# Midlands Coffee Shop Inspiration Required!



## The Indie Coffee Club (May 4, 2018)

Hey guys,

Happy Friday to you all!

We're looking for some inspiration for the very best coffee shops across the whole of the midlands and hoping you could give me a few pointers.

Right now, we're building a network of the finest the Midlands have to offer and would appreciate some insight into your go-tos so I can check them out!

Feel free to drop some suggestions below, and if you're looking for inspiration yourselves I'd welcome you to check out our current partners.

Cheers!

JB

P.S. If you have any thoughts or feedback on what we've already put together we'd love to hear it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

? what have you put together already?

Birmingham - Faculty, steam room.

Nottingham - Specialty, Cartwheel


----------



## The Indie Coffee Club (May 4, 2018)

My mistake - http://www.theindiecoffee.club

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll take a look now...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ah ok.

Not sure what I am getting from it other than the serve drink are a couple of photos .

So when you were there what were the drinks like, what was the coffee being served, whats the food menu.

In terms of the two or three i have read then they seem a little generic/

Could just be a bit more ...

https://www.theindiecoffee.club/the-steam-room


----------



## The Indie Coffee Club (May 4, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time to have a look round, really appreciate the feedback.

We leave the bios completely up to our partners to ensure we're conveying the message they want to portray, having said that we're aiming to open up a blog section of the site soon, which features a more comprehensive overview of the venues.

Cheers again!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Indie Coffee Club said:


> Thanks for taking the time to have a look round, really appreciate the feedback.
> 
> We leave the bios completely up to our partners to ensure we're conveying the message they want to portray, having said that we're aiming to open up a blog section of the site soon, which features a more comprehensive overview of the venues.
> 
> Cheers again!


I have clicked through 4 randomly and they seem a bit generic if truth be told.

So it's not you writing it , your just collating it ?


----------



## The Indie Coffee Club (May 4, 2018)

OK, fair enough, it's good to hear your thoughts, we'll take another look through them.

I guess you can call it collating, every partner venue has submitted the wording of their choice and we're showcasing that, as mentioned though, the blog will offer a more comprehensive overview.

In a nutshell, we're offering a club membership card where members can claim discounts at the best independent coffee shops across the Midlands.

Cheers!


----------

